
Google says ‘Incognito Mode’ does not mean ‘invisible’ - vvpvijay
https://androidrookies.com/google-says-incognito-mode-does-not-mean-invisible-in-chrome-incognito-mode-privacy-lawsuit-hearing/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
* <<... lawsuit that alleged(es) that the search giant was collecting data of users even though they used Google’s Chrome browser’s Incognito Mode. >>

* I was about to do a mental shrug, go 'du-Urh!' of course Ingcognito mode doesn't mean 'Invisible' and skip reading the article or commenting. Until I read that part.

------
liebrecht
To be fair, "incognito" is Latin for 'unknown' as in an unknown/hidden/false
identity. The Latin for 'invisible' is "invisibilis".

